# IOS 7 making people sick



## teckk (Sep 27, 2013)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5322295?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2013)

People are reporting quite a lot of issues with iOS 7. But getting motion sickness from using a phone is new


----------



## kpa (Sep 27, 2013)

I guess the same people who get sick from watching a phone display are suspectible to sea sickness as well. The problem is when your brain receives conflicting information from different senses, one sense is telling that you're in motion but the others are telling that you're not in motion at the same time.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 27, 2013)

I imagine it is the slow, sluggish, overly graphical animations that do it. I experience similar when using VNC or GNOME 3. Things like buttons should have three states, 'unpressed', 'hover' and 'pressed'. Anything more just starts looking blurry.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 28, 2013)

The Iphone 5S 'Home' button sends the fingerprint directly to the NSA! Apple admit it! Also IOS 7 Maps sends people not to the parking of the airport of Alaska, but directly on to the airstrip!


----------



## rusty (Sep 28, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also IOS 7 Maps sends people not to the parking of the airport of Alaska, but directly on to the airstrip!



I laughed when I read about this. You have to wonder how people are blindly trusting their devices instead of their own eyes though.
"Huh? that's the strangest looking bus on the road I'm meant to be taking!"


----------



## teckk (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...st-centurys-biggest-occupational-disease.html


----------



## ChalkBored (Sep 30, 2013)

Reminds me of an article written by a woman who did research on motion sickness from computer software when she was a CS student. She claimed that males process visual motion and 3D spatial cues more easily due to evolution from their traditional role as hunters where it's an important skill.

She then went on to call the software and the people who made it sexist.

So remember, IOS 7 is sexist.


----------



## throAU (Oct 1, 2013)

Everything Apple does sends the media (and others) into a frenzy about how the end is nigh, the company is failing, etc. Meanwhile, every iDevice sells more than the previous generation. And it's actually Apple fans who are often the most vocal group of whingers - check out the Macrumors forums some time.

Disclosure:  Plenty of Apple products at home...


----------



## kpa (Oct 1, 2013)

throAU said:
			
		

> Disclosure:  Plenty of apple products at home...



Ditto. And I'm not an Apple fanboy, I use their products because they do the job well enough for me.


----------



## sossego (Oct 2, 2013)

throAU said:
			
		

> Disclosure:  Plenty of Apple products at home...


----------



## DarkCerberus (Oct 2, 2013)

One thing which I don't get is - what about the Beta Tester's who work for *A*pple, if there was a major issue/problem wouldn't it have been reported by them to the developers? If they haven't experienced any issue with the new update then people might be a little OTT (Over the top), plus if they're not happy with Apple's product then don't buy it.


----------



## Pushrod (Oct 2, 2013)

Whatever. If this is a problem for someone, they can use a different device. Apple owes you what they owe me: nothing.


----------



## sossego (Oct 2, 2013)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> Whatever. If this is a problem for someone, they can use a different device. Apple owes you what they owe me: nothing.



That's preposterous.


----------



## Anoniem (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a lot of phones, from Google Nexus devices to Samsung and Xiaomi (for ROM development and testing purposes) but I also use an iPhone. Don't know why people always need to take the piss on Apple, yes FOR ME it *does* work like a charm, no the fingerprint is not safe, yes it's a bit dissapointing to read security wasn't taken seriously again and yes I hate Apple for not being open. But well, I like iOS, like the interface, for me it works like it should. And no I'm not a fanboy, all interfaces have their own advantages. ï¿½e


----------

